# Two shots, 3 months apart, self semi-stacked



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

*Two shots, 3 months apart, self mostly stacked*

How does he look?
First at ~5 months, second at 8.5 months. I could use a better angle, but I have terrible light exposure at the moment. 
Plus bonus sit focus shot!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Really hard to critique from the pics. He is a handsome puppy though


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree. Very handsome!


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Two more shots from the day.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome boy!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, you would have to get a better stack photo for the pro's to chime in.


----------

